# Weight gain shake advice needed



## oshiboy (Jun 15, 2005)

I have just purchased some Body Fortress weight gain shake and wonder if anyone can help me out as I fail to fully comprehend the direstions to use it.

It basically says to mix five tablespoons with 500ml of milk, and recommends no more than two glasses a day. Is the above-mentioned amount to be spread over the two glasses, or is that the required amount for each glass?


----------



## Bigdav (May 24, 2005)

Its probably for each glass, consisting of about a million calories per serving, gastrointestinal stress and lotsa wind. Whats the rest of your diet like bro?


----------



## shovel man (Aug 26, 2004)

check the bottom of the glass when youve finished youl probably find enough sugar to put on your cornflakes


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Bigdav said:


> Its probably for each glass, consisting of about a million calories per serving, gastrointestinal stress and lotsa wind. Whats the rest of your diet like bro?


with this brand i would probably agree


----------



## oshiboy (Jun 15, 2005)

Bigdav said:


> Its probably for each glass, consisting of about a million calories per serving, gastrointestinal stress and lotsa wind. Whats the rest of your diet like bro?


Breakfast

Weetabix Minis or Coco Pops

Slice of toast with jam or Marmite

Lunch

Sandwich on grainy bread (Tuna, ham or turkey slices)

Chocolate muffin

Crisps

Snacks

Chocolate bar

Apple

Dinner

Meat or fish with veg and potatoes or pasta

Further snacks

Crisps

Chocolate bar

Porridge

Slice of toast or sandwich


----------



## oshiboy (Jun 15, 2005)

Pscarb said:


> with this brand i would probably agree


I've chosen the wrong brand?

There was only some other American-looking one at Holland & Barret.


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

oshiboy said:


> Breakfast
> 
> Weetabix Minis or Coco Pops
> 
> ...


Wow. This needs a fair amount of work mate. Take a read of some of the threads in the diet board.

Increase your protein considerably, and drop as much of the processed junk (crisps, chocolate, muffins etc) as possible.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

agree with big no offence mate but my wife eats more than you do and she is a size 6 and weighs 101lbs.....

the american looking brand is weider or muscletech both are sold by holland and barratt..

go to www.cheapuksupplements.co.uk and look at their choice of MRP's or weigh shakes you can add oats before you blend it for extra cals....

weight gainers are the only supplement i would not advise using and believe me that comeing from me is a big statement...


----------



## Benj1436114491 (Apr 27, 2004)

Ditch the shake mate, I bought the same stuff when I was starting out just thought I could drink two of them a day and I'd be MASSIVE in a few weeks...lol!!

That was a few years back before I started posting on forums, you can learn alot by reading though the other posts on diets, like everyone else said get the basics sorted, and ditch the crap they may help you put on weight but none of thats gonna be muscle.

Also have you tried that mass gainer shake yet  its ****ing gross!!

Benj


----------



## oshiboy (Jun 15, 2005)

Benj said:


> Ditch the shake mate, I bought the same stuff when I was starting out just thought I could drink two of them a day and I'd be MASSIVE in a few weeks...lol!!
> 
> That was a few years back before I started posting on forums, you can learn alot by reading though the other posts on diets, like everyone else said get the basics sorted, and ditch the crap they may help you put on weight but none of thats gonna be muscle.
> 
> ...


I have indeed tried it and I agree - it tastes like ****!

Does it not work at all then? Why would a reputable company like H&B sell it if not?

I'd be interested to learn how you've progressed since you started gaining weight a few years ago, dude?

And can the fat I eat from chocolate muffins and crisps not turn to muscle with a little excercise?


----------



## oshiboy (Jun 15, 2005)

Pscarb said:


> agree with big no offence mate but my wife eats more than you do and she is a size 6 and weighs 101lbs.....
> 
> the american looking brand is weider or muscletech both are sold by holland and barratt..
> 
> ...


I could quite happily not drink another shake but I wonder why you're suggesting I stop doing so?


----------



## oshiboy (Jun 15, 2005)

big said:


> Wow. This needs a fair amount of work mate. Take a read of some of the threads in the diet board.
> 
> Increase your protein considerably, and drop as much of the processed junk (crisps, chocolate, muffins etc) as possible.


I've checked out the suggested diet lists and am gonna get to grips with the protein. I just had two boiled eggs, granary toast and a bowl of (sweet) porridge during Big Brother. I'm currently weighing in at 10st 6 - I'll keep y'all updated if you're interested.

Thanks for all your advice by the way, guys. I feel the friendliness at this place is somewhat American - in a good way.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

oshiboy said:


> I'm currently weighing in at 10st 6 - I'll keep y'all updated if you're interested..


We are always intrested in the progress of the members on the board...



oshiboy said:


> Thanks for all your advice by the way, guys. I feel the friendliness at this place is somewhat American - in a good way.


Not sure what you mean there mate...

I don't suggest you never have a shake again infact i include shakes in all my diets but i would not advise drinking weight gaining shakes as mostly they are full of sugar and have no use. you can acheive the same results if you get a good MRP or Protein Shake and add either good fats or Oats then blend and drink.

lets take a look at your diet for a moment...

Breakfast

Weetabix Minis or Coco Pops....*swap for weetabix or shredded wheat but porridge oats is best*

*
Slice of toast Add either 3 egg whites along with 2 whole eggs*

Snacks...2.5hrs after breakfast

Chocolate bar...*change this for a MRP drink*

Apple

Lunch

Sandwich on grainy bread (Tuna, ham or turkey slices)

Chocolate muffin...drop this

Crisps...drop this

*Add 1 natural yoghurt and a medium banana*

Snacks...*2.5hrs after breakfast*

Chocolate bar...*change this for a MRP drink*

Apple

Dinner

Meat or fish with veg and potatoes or pasta

Further snacks *these are fine but in moderation*

Crisps

Chocolate bar

Porridge

Slice of toast or sandwich

try this for a week or 2 and see what it brings....


----------



## oshiboy (Jun 15, 2005)

Pscarb said:


> We are always intrested in the progress of the members on the board...
> 
> Not sure what you mean there mate...
> 
> ...


I'm not sure I could manage five eggs at breakfast. After a bowl of cereal, one slice of toast is the most I can eat until lunch.

I'm a little curious about having to give up the muffins. My college canteen doesn't do healthy, so during breaks, would it be more beneficial to my gaining weight by eating the chocolate muffin or not eating anything?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

it is true that you have to eat lots to gain but eating the muffin is ok if you are getting the required protein and decent carbs in the first place but you are not...

would it be easeir for you to drink a protein shake in the morning mixed in water instead of the eggs if so get your self a protein blend shake i use the "All The Whey" brand from cheapuksupplements i think it is £25.99 for 5lb...

sorry to say mate but the diet you have posted up is full of crap foods and sugar....


----------



## mark1436114490 (Apr 20, 2003)

Mate, things like shakes are best used directly after training or if it's very hard to sit down to a proper meal. I may have missed something......do you go to the gym?

Whole foods are best at adding decent weight. Crisps, cakes, and all the snacks will make you put on weight, but this will most likely be fat. So if you just want to be 14st no matter what you look like just up the cakes and crisps. If you want to look better ditch that lot and eat good unprocessed foods as Pscarb has suggested.


----------



## oshiboy (Jun 15, 2005)

Things have become a lot clearer these past few days - cheers for all your support, guys.

I have cut out the muffins and am not eating heavy foods at night. Making sure eggs are a daily thing and add ice cream to my daily shake. I ate four meals yesterday instead of the usual three. Snacking on fruit instead of junk.

I don't go to the gym so I'm not sure if drinking the shake is pointless but my thinking is that I may as well use it now that I've bought it. Surely it's of some use?

I walk to college and back, which takes 30-minutes each way, and I go to hatha yoga class every week. Though, it's been every three weeks of late as I'm finding it's making me lose more weight.

I don't really wanna build muscle, I just wanna weigh more than 10.5st.


----------



## mark1436114490 (Apr 20, 2003)

Upping your food will certainly make you put on weight as will the protein shakes. Try a gym mate, it's healthy and you never know you may like it......it also has the good side effect of making you look better......The gym will help you put on some decent weight and help your shape..... don't worry, you won't look like Arnold Schwarzenegger after your first week!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

oshiboy said:


> I'm not sure I could manage five eggs at breakfast. After a bowl of cereal, one slice of toast is the most I can eat until lunch.
> 
> I'm a little curious about having to give up the muffins. My college canteen doesn't do healthy, so during breaks, would it be more beneficial to my gaining weight by eating the chocolate muffin or not eating anything?


What about an oat flapjack rather than the muffin? They are good for carbs and have a little sugar for some energy. Do you have a fast metabolic rate?


----------



## oshiboy (Jun 15, 2005)

jamiedsmith1981 said:


> What about an oat flapjack rather than the muffin? They are good for carbs and have a little sugar for some energy. Do you have a fast metabolic rate?


I do indeed!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

oshiboy said:


> I do indeed!


You sound a little like me when I first started training. I was about your weight and my diet wasn't so good.

I would try eating little meals more frequent, this will help you to get the calories you need - if you eat big meals you wont eat so often as you will feel like you don't need to.

Meal replacement shakes rather than just protien shakes are good for me as they have more carb's in them as well as the protein, which helps me to bulk up.

This should allow you to eat properly rather than snacking on low value food. If you are at college take a protein shake in your bag or a protien bar to have in lecture breaks, and eat a pasta with chicken or jacket potato with tuna from the canteen for lunch.

Once you get in to a routine it will be easier, just stick with it!

I'm no expert but this did help me.

Good Luck


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

drinking liquid carbs imo is bull****.

whey + honey + water


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

megatron said:


> drinking liquid carbs imo is bull****.
> 
> whey + honey + water


Maybe Mega, but like I said i'm no expert but it works well for me! What's the rest of your diet like?


----------



## kyrocera (Oct 13, 2004)

I use Reflex Instant Mass and as far as im aware there new formula gets its carbs from Organic Oats and Barley...so thats gotta be better than sugar...or Maltodroxin or what ever its called...

Yes/No?


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

jamiedsmith1981 said:


> Maybe Mega, but like I said i'm no expert but it works well for me! What's the rest of your diet like?


diatia lvl 3 (maintenance).


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

kyrocera said:


> I use Reflex Instant Mass and as far as im aware there new formula gets its carbs from Organic Oats and Barley...so thats gotta be better than sugar...or Maltodroxin or what ever its called...
> 
> Yes/No?


Everyhting I have read says that you need high GI carbs (i.e. sugars) during/post workout.

I used refelx instant mass for several months when I first started, grew a fair bit of fat from it.

I would really reccommend using normal whey with some honey in. Then about an hour after that (less if you can do it) a real meal.


----------



## kyrocera (Oct 13, 2004)

I normally have the instant mass about 1-2 hrs before workout then i have normal whey and a proper dinner afterwards...

I used to have instant mass at the end of the day, but got a bit fat from that...


----------



## Bigdav (May 24, 2005)

megatron said:


> Everyhting I have read says that you need high GI carbs (i.e. sugars) during/post workout.
> 
> I used refelx instant mass for several months when I first started, grew a fair bit of fat from it.
> 
> I would really reccommend using normal whey with some honey in. Then about an hour after that (less if you can do it) a real meal.


Ive started having a shake right after training, whey with simple sugars, another 1 about 30 to 45 minutes later or an MRP and a meal about 30 45 minutes later after that. Maybe its overkill but i thought id take advantage of the window after trainign and ive been seein some good gains doin this, defo lookin a lot sharper and put on a few pounds too


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

kyrocera said:


> I normally have the instant mass about 1-2 hrs before workout then i have normal whey and a proper dinner afterwards...
> 
> I used to have instant mass at the end of the day, but got a bit fat from that...


1+2 hours before isnt going to help with the workout I dont think. Of course it will help up the cals (but not good cals imo).

really this thread needs an expert to comment.


----------



## kyrocera (Oct 13, 2004)

megatron said:


> 1+2 hours before isnt going to help with the workout I dont think. Of course it will help up the cals (but not good cals imo).
> 
> really this thread needs an expert to comment.


It is for the cals, I find it quite hard to get the amount of cals i need during the day to put on weight, so the instant mass is a conveniance (sp?) thing.

And its not full of sugar like most weight gainers...


----------



## oshiboy (Jun 15, 2005)

*Check out how my diet has improved since I submitted this list a month or so ago:*

Breakfast

Weetabix Minis or Coco Pops

Slice of toast with jam or Marmite

Sugary tea

*Not much change here though I try to make for porridge instead of Coco Pops*

Lunch

Sandwich on granary bread (Tuna, ham or turkey slices with salad)

Chocolate muffin

Crisps

*Sandwich or 1/2 tin of baked beans with 2 slices of cheese on toast*

*Crisps*

*Banana*

Snacks

Chocolate bar

Apple

*Pate on 2 slices of toast with 2 boiled eggs*

*Apple*

Dinner

Meat or fish with veg and potatoes or pasta or rice

*Same*

Further snacks

Crisps

Chocolate bar

Porridge

Slice of toast or sandwich

*Crisps/nuts*

*Coco Pops*

*Strawberries or pear*

*I basically no longer eat chocolate and ensure I get at least a pint of milk consumed per day. I spent five days at Glastonbury expecting my weight to have dropped significantly but I feel the daily alcohol consumption and the fact that the two free meal vouchers I received each day for working there, which ensured I regularly ate the healthy stuff on offer, kept me at my average weight. *

*My weight remains between 10st 3 and 10st 10 depending on the time of day. I haven't fallen below 10st since I expressed any concerns on here but I am as yet to reach my desired weight of 11st.*

*What do you guys think?*


----------



## oshiboy (Jun 15, 2005)

By the way, I've stopped drinking that hideous shake!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

oshiboy, that diet is way too low in protein.

Drop the whetabix and use oats instead.

Drop the muffin altogether.

Drop the carbs and add some protein and good fats too.

Dinner looks ok out of all those meals.


----------



## OnePack (Jan 9, 2004)

Bigdav said:


> and lotsa wind.


yeah, it sure do give u wind, as some of u who have tried it will know


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

jamiedsmith1981 said:


> What about an oat flapjack rather than the muffin? They are good for carbs and have a little sugar for some energy. Do you have a fast metabolic rate?


Flapjacks are not any better than the muffins.

Both highly processed flower.

Oats would be a much better selection.

Oats contain fiber too which will help with your cholesterol and elimination (pooping). Much better selection of carb.

Oats are higher in nutritional value and protein.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

hackskii said:


> Flapjacks are not any better than the muffins.
> 
> Both highly processed flower.
> 
> ...


I use the Dorian Yates flap jacks I thought they were ok for snacks, but you would know more than me!

Will prob just go back to normal bars - I'm loving the lean body cookies and cream ones any way!


----------



## Carlos901 (Nov 5, 2004)

this page might be usefull for ya, advice on weight gain shakes etc

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/bigj3.htm


----------



## oshiboy (Jun 15, 2005)

hackskii said:


> oshiboy, that diet is way too low in protein.
> 
> Drop the whetabix and use oats instead.
> 
> ...


The unbold text is my old diet - I have dropped the muffin altogether as well as all things chocolate. I eat oats regularly in porridge. Why are you suggesting I drop carbs? Surely they are as necessary as protein.

I have basically added more cheese, beans, eggs, fish, chicken, oats and nuts to my diet. I realise there is a long way left to go til I get to 11st but is this not a radical improvement for the last two weeks?

Despite the title of this thread being about shakes, I no longer care for these. At least for the moment anyway.

NB What are good fats?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Well it is considered as monounsaturated fats and EFA's or Essential Fatty Acids.

The EFA's come from diet and can not be manufactured by the body.

A good source is fish oils and nuts.

Good on the change of diet.

When I posted it first off I didnt read all the way through the thread.....Sorry..

Yes, oats, beans, these are ok to gain weight from.

Actually the shakes are not that bad considering.

If you are not getting enough protein in your diet then by all means add the shakes.

Post workout whey shakes are very good for you along with a fast acting carb and some creatine.

Take some creatine for intracellular volumizing, also will give you some strength gains too.


----------



## oshiboy (Jun 15, 2005)

hackskii said:


> Post workout whey shakes are very good for you along with a fast acting carb and some creatine.
> 
> Take some creatine for intracellular volumizing, also will give you some strength gains too.


I don't actually work out!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

You just want to gain some weight or what?

Sorry, I must have missed something.

What is your goal?

What are you looking for?

Do you want help?

Either PM me or post below what you are looking for and what to expect....OK?


----------



## oshiboy (Jun 15, 2005)

I am merely seeking to not be as skinny basically.

I have a fast metabolism so I tend to stay the same weight, even when I've eaten junk for England.

I am just under 6ft tall and my weight currently fluctuates between 9st 12 and 10st 9. This is not healthy and doesn't look good either in my opinion.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Then you will have to eat and eat and eat often

How old are you?

If I could I would give you some weight, I can give you like 15 lbs comfortably!


----------



## oshiboy (Jun 15, 2005)

Ha ha, that would do me nicely.

I'm 26 - I was told that my father, and grandfather before him, were skinny until the age of 25 when they became fat bastards. I been prepared to control this weight gain but it hasn't seemed to have appeared. My 30-year old sister, on the other hand, used to be accused of being anorexic but has now ballooned into the hugest thing I've seen.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

At 25 I could eat what ever I wanted.===165 lbs

At 45 I have to keep and eye on what I eat.===215 lbs


----------

